# power rack home made



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

whats peoples thoughts on this unistrut is around £8 for a 3m length

so you could make this around the £60/70 mark with fittings etc.


----------



## irishhood (Nov 21, 2011)

it looks the part but ya would have to drop the weights on it a few times just to be sure


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

The "Safey Rail" definitely doesn't look that "Safe". Those brackets used do not look strong enough.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes I was thinking that


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.gumtree.com/sports-leisure-travel/uk/power+rack+gym usually has a few


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I could just picture myself doing my one rep max and upon pushing the bar past the J hooks, catching one and it falling away. 

I do think that because the catchers are only through single skin,it could tear. Without actually seeing one in the flesh and testing how sturdy it is, it would be hard to give a fair view on whether it is safe.


----------

